# Oct 21 PE Civil Failing Scores



## Hamilton (Dec 2, 2021)

For those who unfortunately didn’t pass, chin up because not everybody has what it takes to get an engineering degree, work as an engineer, or even get up the nerve to register for the exam. Not everyone (including myself) passes on their first attempt.

Please post your non-passing scores below so that we could determine what the passing score (cut score) was to give future test-takers something to go by, or if nothing else, then for posterity. I’ll try to update the list below as we get more responses. (Original scores shown are from Reddit)

Structural: 53/80

Transportation: 55/80

Construction: 50/80

Geotechnical: 56/80

Water Resources and Enviro: 48/80


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 2, 2021)

Yikes, 56/80 for not passing in civil geo is absolutely brutal!


----------



## morphe83 PE (Dec 3, 2021)

Geotech!!!


----------



## PASS2022 (Mar 21, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Yikes, 56/80 for not passing in civil geo is absolutely brutal!





Hamilton said:


> For those who unfortunately didn’t pass, chin up because not everybody has what it takes to get an engineering degree, work as an engineer, or even get up the nerve to register for the exam. Not everyone (including myself) passes on their first attempt.
> 
> Please post your non-passing scores below so that we could determine what the passing score (cut score) was to give future test-takers something to go by, or if nothing else, then for posterity. I’ll try to update the list below as we get more responses. (Original scores shown are from Reddit)
> 
> ...


if 56 is failing score than what is passing score? I thought 56/80=70% is guaranteed pass


----------



## steel (Mar 22, 2022)

PASS2022 said:


> if 56 is failing score than what is passing score? I thought 56/80=70% is guaranteed pass


70% has never been advertised as a guaranteed passing score. Only by those that achieve 70% and think they've been robbed lol


----------



## Hamilton (Mar 22, 2022)

PASS2022 said:


> if 56 is failing score than what is passing score? I thought 56/80=70% is guaranteed pass


I think the only "guaranteed" passing score is 80/80.


----------



## steel (Mar 22, 2022)

I feel like if anyone gets 80/80, they're gonna scrutinize that test more, and look into eliminating some of the questions from their test bank lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 22, 2022)

PASS2022 said:


> if 56 is failing score than what is passing score? I thought 56/80=70% is guaranteed pass


We've seen 56 self-reported as a failing score a few times in the last decade. 
The thresholds in the first post are around the historic normal for CE exams. WRE seems low, but that may be an artifact of small sample size.


----------

